# Cod MW2



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey everyone I was just wondering what level are you on cod and what is your highest streak of kills ?

I'm first prestige lvl 17 and my streak is 17 (Yeah I know it's not that high xD)


----------



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2010)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Hey everyone I was just wondering what level are you on cod and what is your highest streak of kills ?
> 
> I'm first prestige lvl 17 and my streak is 17 (Yeah I know it's not that high xD)


That's a terrible kill streak.

I'm only level 18 or so, haven't played much-been learning CSS. My kill streak is 11, but not bad for low level guns.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 4, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terrible in a good way or bad way ? Anyway I use the scar with the holographic


----------



## Nic (Jan 4, 2010)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holographic wtf?  Red Dot Sight is much better then Holographic.  If you like the looks that is okay but if you don't and just prefer Holographic on the Scar then that is alright.  But by far Red Dot Sight is better.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 4, 2010)

Lv 64, Killstreak of 22. I don't play seriously honestly, so I'm not trying to level bump. I like playing slow/fast paced team games such as Sabotage and Demolition.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant terrible as in it's shockingly bad. I have level 40 friends with 30 kill streaks.


I use the Scar, it's the best for my level so far.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 4, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it the same thing ?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 4, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah xD I need to do better streaks !


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 4, 2010)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.

@Marcus: Clan right?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 4, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok explain please


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 4, 2010)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Red Dot Moves with you, Holo doesn't(doesn't seem to for me at least, plus if you can't use the damn iron sights, why are you playing?). Plus it's larger than it needs to be.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2010)

Yah, clan.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 4, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my opinion, I don't see the difference between these two when I'm using it  :veryhappy:


----------



## Nic (Jan 4, 2010)

Personally either use a newb tube for the Scar or a silencer.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 4, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Yah, clan.


That's why. |:


----------



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even so, it's not very hard with the modern guns in the game.

I got 11 with the earliest Sub Mach and a few GLs and a tactical position.


Trust me, if you think you're good enough, join a clan.


----------



## Nic (Jan 4, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clans are dumb.  Eventually the crappy ones sink and the better ones die soon as a new COD comes out.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 4, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So we can all boast about how leet we are spawn camping the other team while one guy plants the bomb/captures the flag.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My clan has survived the Cod5-Cod6 transfer to nuh


----------



## Nic (Jan 4, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Call of Duty WoW sucks, only decent thing about is the Nazi Zombies.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nnnooo...to show how a team of good players can annihilate in TDM, HC SAD.


@Mr Hobo-It doesn't suck. Graphics are x10 better than Cod4 and if the only reason you think Cod5 sucks is because the guns are old, you are very immature.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 4, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WaW was mediocre. Everyone uses MP40s and PTRS-50s. I think I actually started using different guns other than the Thompson/MG42 around 2nd Prestige.

@Marcus: Rightrighright, how ya'll can Spawn camp and correctly use a Heartbeat Sensor on a Assault Rifle/LMG.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're probably just having a rant about clans because you can't get into them, no offence.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 4, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in a Clan, and we can't seem to work together(Or even get together for that matter). Plus, I can't help but preach the truth about 80% of clans.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aye, but that's why I'm in the other 20% of clans.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 4, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy *censored.2.0* I laughed so hard at your statement.  Call of Duty 4 will always and forever be better than the piece of *censored.2.0* known as WaW.  And what the *censored.3.0* are you going on about with this whole gun thing?  They're pretty much the same throughout all Call of Duty games.  They all shoot bullets and they can all go into ironsights/scope mode.  

Also, lol@graphics.  gaems liek okarena uf tiem suk bcuz uf the hawribble grafix lol xD


----------



## Caleb (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm level 20, my killstreak is 7, but all I do is rush.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 4, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to be a douche!  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways: 

Lvl 4 kill streak 4-5!! I don't play cod much :r


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm probably going to get it soon for PS3, I rented it for like 3 days though and thought it's pretty good.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2010)

27 kills 5 deaths.

Magnum + Tact Knife only.

B)


----------



## Nic (Jan 4, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> 27 kills 5 deaths.
> 
> Magnum + Tact Knife only.
> 
> B)


Is your perk Marathon? /JW


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marathon, leightweight, and commando pro.


----------



## Nic (Jan 4, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought so, I'm saying 27 / 5 without Marathon and your other perks I don't think it is possible.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 5, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course it's possible. It'd just be harder with how he went about it.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jan 5, 2010)

I use a FAMAS with a thermal scope 
lvl 39 no prestige :C


----------



## Anna (Jan 5, 2010)

11


----------



## SamXX (Jan 5, 2010)

BAHAHAH Anna's PS3 broke but it's fixed but her PSN account has been erased so she's back to rank one.


----------



## FITZEH (Jan 5, 2010)

Just got the game yesterday. Not playing online yet b/c just got the game yesterday. In WAW I got to second prestige lvl 29. PSN name fitzi7


----------



## airhead (Jan 5, 2010)

66 non prestige streak 19


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 6, 2010)

Level 3  lv 4 now


----------



## Marcus (Jan 6, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So why is Cod4 better then? You can't say the Cod4 graphics are as good, because they're clearly not. Most people only like Cod4 better because the guns are new, so that's why I said that about the guns...


----------



## Draco Roar (Jan 6, 2010)

Level 5. Yes.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the courses are better. Great campaign, great plot. Gameplay was new, awesome perks.


----------



## FITZEH (Jan 6, 2010)

Downloaded the content so I can play online. I'm on level 4 : D


----------



## airhead (Jan 6, 2010)

i just prestieged 1st


----------

